
​Cyanogen Announces Strategic Partnership with Microsoft - sebgr
https://cyngn.com/press/cyanogen-announces-strategic-partnership-with-microsoft
======
mkesper
Compare that to: [http://www.cyanogenmod.org/blog/microsoft-and-
cm12-1-nightli...](http://www.cyanogenmod.org/blog/microsoft-and-
cm12-1-nightlies)

